
Don't Fear the Press - dwynings
http://benhuh.org/don-t-fear-the-press
======
codemac
Not trying to be mean here or anything, but I think this is ridiculous.

Reporters have to earn the right to have "open, real and fair" sources. Many
reporters (especially unpaid bloggers) are shitty at their jobs. I'm sorry
random people you interview don't trust you with their entire life story.

I'd say try harder -- whether you like it or not the person being interviewed
has all the power, and that will never change.

